
Congress Asks Tech to Face Hard Truths About Russian Meddling - gridscomputing
https://www.wired.com/story/congress-asks-tech-to-face-hard-truths-about-russian-meddling/
======
oldmancoyote
Were Congress to make publishing political advertising payed for by foreign
interest a crime, the tech providers would find a solution without requiring
Congress to intervene in the technical details of their business. I can't
imagine how such Congressional intervention would not be a horrible mess. I'm
not knocking Congress here. The subject is just too far outside of scope of
effective legislation.

------
bhhaskin
Congress should ask Tech to face hard truth about Tech meddling in the
election. Google and Facebook spent way more time and energy trying to sway
voters. Russian is just an easy scape goat. If Mark Zuckerberg decides to run
for president think about how scary it will be to have the full backing and
support of Facebook behind him.

